# SA - Garden Island (Sat 28 Aug)



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Lean times we've had the past couple of months with the weather and all!
The kayak and associated angling activity has suffered serious neglect as a result. If I was still in my 20's I guess I'd have made it happen more than I did, but now into my 40's comfort is increasingly important to enjoyment, not to mention other commitments.

Determined to get out on the water again I headed to Garden Island ramp on Saturday and was on the water by 14h00. A 18h00 Outer Harbour HT meant pushing water. Being my first sortie into this area I looked forward to learning about tidal flows in the various reaches of the system around Garden Island, general exploration of the area, and of course the hope of bending the bream gear, even if "only" on Salmon Trout.

First leg I headed around the corner into The North Arm heading East toward the ships graveyard. Good strong current flow against me from East to West, so at the first wrecks I crossed to the Southern banks and drifted along with the current casting small lures as I went, all the way back to where Angas Inlet and Barker Inlet meet (no fish).....some roughish water here as the two tidal currents meet; then headed North along the channel markers trying to work the drop-offs into the channel with SP's (no fish).

By 16h00 there was enough water for me to cross the flats easily and Enter Swan Alley Creek - I didn't stay too long; this could take a few hours just to check all the little creeks around this system out - I wanted the big picture overview, where to focus next time etc (no fish here either!)

I then headed to the next creek North; name escapes me right now! Here I found schools of ST's hanging around the entrance and had a ball taking a fish per cast for about an hour - all were released. Now 17h00, thoughts turned to getting back to the ramp in good time......no green-horn inadvertent night nav for me 

Crossed Barker Inlet to the East side of Torrens Island and worked my way down trolling a small minnow lure - ST's were thick along the mangroves!

A few close encounters with the dolphins at the Angas Inlet entry and back to the ramp.

4hrs peddling, flat calm water, light to no wind, the calm solitude of a few creeks to myself, plenty action on the rod..........just needed a reminder why this is so good for the soul.

Cheers Hank

PS - water viz was around 0.5m, no more; I figured this was probably due to all the rain lately. It would be good to hear from regulars into this area about what is "normal".

Another thing - I'm keen to launch at St Kilda and go try fishing the shallow flats around the top end of Torrens Island; maybe even beach the yak to wade for flatties etc. Any tips from those who've gone before?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

KhoisanX said:


> 4hrs peddling, flat calm water, light to no wind, the calm solitude of a few creeks to myself, plenty action on the rod..........just needed a reminder why this is so good for the soul.


You know how to make me jealous  ;-) 
Sounds like a great arvo on the water and a good way to get ready for the warmer months  
Water clarity will always vary as I have seen the water so clear in the creeks you can see fish in 3m of water all the way to not being able to see your hand just under the surface.
The flats are a good area for whiting (KG's and Yellow fin) in the warmer months and can be great fun fishing for Yellow fin on surface lures when there on the bite ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

KhoisanX said:


> I'm keen to launch at St Kilda and go try fishing the shallow flats around the top end of Torrens Island; maybe even beach the yak to wade for flatties etc. Any tips from those who've gone before?


Those flats are called the "Section Bank".

As mentioned, Yellowfin Whiting, also Crabs and Snook can be found in the area, and I also head out there in summer for little Bronzies.

Last time I was out there a few weeks back looking for Yellowfin it was plagued by Trumpeters and Puffers.


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm still wondering why it took me so long to get down to this area - it's great; could spend a year working this area and not see it all.

Sounds like the lads down Aldinga way had a good time, albeit few fish around.

Thanks for the note on Section Bank Ranger - would you recommend this area for Spring or Dodge tides?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Spring (October-Dec) is generally a bit windy down this way, and even though it's not far from the safety of St Kilda, ya don't really want to be caught out there when it comes up choppy.

I prefer the area in Summer (December onwards). You'll find when the Garfish start to move in, it's also when the whole place starts to wake up and a lot of different species come onto the chew. Gar and Tommies are schooling, the Snook come in chasing the Gar, the Sharks move into the shallow warm water, you can spot the sand patches in the clear water to fish for KG Whiting, crabs are on the march and the fishermen are out in force.

It's also an area pretty heavy on boat traffic, so you can travel out as far as the Black Pole with a degree of safety, knowing that if anything does happen to go wrong a boat will be motoring along soon who can offer assistance. Just travel outside the boating channel, and watch out for Mr Potatohead and Co out there too, coz I've seen quite a few numbnuts behind the wheel out that way!

PS: There's been plenty of ST's around the end of the St Kilda Breakwater too. Early mornings are best, and give my regards to the boys at St Kilda Tackle & Tucker if ya go through! They'll give you up to date reports on what's happening around the area.

Just remember, no fishing on the northern side of the breakwater. It's a marine reserve.

Oh yeah, and as far a Flathead go, I'm still searching for a decent ground which holds fish larger than about 15cm. I haven't found it yet, but all I can suggest is to go north further up the gulf! Let me know if you find it before I do! ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

KhoisanX said:


> I'm still wondering why it took me so long to get down to this area - it's great; could spend a year working this area and not see it all.


 It is an amazing system - with so much to explore. Be careful of the currents though. A swift tide through narrow mangrove creeks has its traps - and don't stay out after dark - I made that mistake once - never again :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Ranger - the deal's sealed, I'll be spending a good amount of time here in Summer. I'll send you a PM when I find flatty central - I'm trying to keep the faith....it must exist on our coast....somewhere!

I did see Mr Potatohead's cousin doing about 25kts in the 7kt limit zone......fortunately heading away from me :shock:

I did not know the northern side of the breakwater was a reserve - it's not listed as such on the PIRSA website where all the others are identified.
Can you please point me to the info resource; don't want to get that wrong!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

KhoisanX said:


> I did not know the northern side of the breakwater was a reserve - it's not listed as such on the PIRSA website where all the others are identified.
> Can you please point me to the info resource; don't want to get that wrong!


It's called the St Kilda-Chapman Creek Aquatic Reserve, and it is listed on the PIRSA site:
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/pdf_ ... ic_reserve

Here's a few other sites about it for interest:
http://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?ie=UT ... 72ac498e43
http://www.maps.bonzle.com/c/a?a=p&p=59 ... eserve.htm
http://www.exploroz.com/Places/65761/SA ... serve.aspx

Just dont confuse it with the Barker Inlet Aquatic Reserve.

Barker inlet is a dolphin sanctuary where fishing is allowed, whereas Chapman Creek is a marine nursery where only crabbing is allowed.


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Ranger,
Your post had me relooking at all my info - surprising what you don't see when you're not looking  I did have this marked as a reserve area, but had not realised it was any different to the Barker Inlet reserve.

Based on the boundaries of the reserve it would appear the only part of "section bank" that might be impacted by a wading angler falls within the Barker Inlet reserve where fishing is allowed. You'd have to be careful fishing off the yak though.
The whole of the Port River Northern breakwater (Outer Harbour) would be fishable.

Thanks

Hank


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Hank, everything is fishable (all of the section bank, outer harbour breakwaters north and south, barker inlet, the whole of the port river, the creeks, etc), apart from that one narrow strip close to land between St Kilda (southern boundary) and Chapman Creek (northern boundary).


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

If you're interested, theres a channel at the very northernmost tip of Torrens Island that you can get through on a high tide - we went through that with the Canoe Club on a circumnavigation around Torrens Island a couple of weekends ago. The channel is about 200m long and about 40m wide (easily identifiable from Google Maps or Nearmaps.com). Just around the corner on the St Kilda side of the tip of Torrens Island is a small beach which is nice to get out & have a stretch / lunch.
Lovely place to explore
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

dunnyfromsouthoz said:


> If you're interested, theres a channel at the very northernmost tip of Torrens Island that you can get through on a high tide ...........-Just around the corner on the St Kilda side of the tip of Torrens Island is a small beach which is nice to get out & have a stretch / lunch.


It's called "The Cutting" and it makes a good short cut from St Kilda to the Port River. You need about 1.0m of tide height to get through there.

That beach is the "Section Bank".


----------

